# Lentil and Bulgur Wheat Toss with Mint Dressing



## recipedirect (Mar 5, 2010)

Serve as salad, side dish or vegetarian dinner.



1 1/2 cups water


1/2 cup lentils


1/2 cup bulgur
Dressing


3 Tablespoons mint jelly
1/4 cup white wine vinegar
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon pepper
Salad



3 cups coleslaw blend with carrots
1 medium tomato, seeded and chopped
4 thinly sliced green onions



Sort and rinse lentils.


Bring water to a boil, stir in lentils. Reduce heat, cover and simmer for 10 minutes. Stir in bulgur and simmer for an additional 8 - 10 minutes or until lentils are tender and water is absorbed. Place in a large bowl and cool for 15 minutes.


In a small saucepan heat jelly until melted. Remove from heat and stir in remaining ingredients. Cool 5 minutes.


Add salad ingredients to lentil mixture. Toss gently. Pour mint dressing over the salad; toss to coat.
Can be served immediately or refrigerate until ready to serve.


----------

